# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С: Библиотека. Литература по с 1С 7.7!!!

## alexsmir

*Д.В. Чистов. Хозяйственные операции в компьютерной бухгалтерии 7.7.* (Новый план счетов): Учебное пособие. Издание второе, переработанное М.: "Фирма 1C"
Страниц:618
Формат:chm
Размер:6.11 MB
пособие будет полезно преподавателям и лицам, изучающим компьютерный учет, а также для организации учебных курсов по бухгалтерскому учету в среде программы "1C:Бухгалтерия"
здесь

----------


## maxilove

> *Д.В. Чистов. Хозяйственные операции в компьютерной бухгалтерии 7.7.* (Новый план счетов): Учебное пособие. Издание второе, переработанное М.: "Фирма 1C"
> Страниц:618
> Формат:chm
> Размер:6.11 MB
> пособие будет полезно преподавателям и лицам, изучающим компьютерный учет, а также для организации учебных курсов по бухгалтерскому учету в среде программы "1C:Бухгалтерия"
> здесь


а можно данную литературку на депозит скинуть или на летитбит? :blush:

----------


## alexsmir

Методичка "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений"
формат: djvu
размер архива:2.66 МВ
здесь:
зеркало:

_Добавлено через 10 минут 1 секунду_



> а можно данную литературку на депозит скинуть или на летитбит?


здесь:

----------


## Spooky

нашла в инете только такое:
"ПРАКТИКУМ ПО РЕШЕНИЮ ЗАДАЧИ 
ВЕДЕНИЯ БУХГАЛТЕРСКОГО УЧЕТА В СИСТЕМЕ 
1С: ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ
(УКОРОЧЕННЫЙ ВАРИАНТ)"
Задания предусмотрены для типовой конфигурации 1С: Бухгалтерия, входящей в систему 1С: Предприятие версии 7.7.

----------


## alexsmir

*С.А.Харитонов УСН (особенности применения и методика учета)*
стр 139
формат: djvu
размер: 6,9 Мб
здесь:
зеркало:

----------


## tatieli

1С Предприниматель 7.7. Руководство по ведению учета есть такая книга?

----------


## Nikein

*Рязанцев Д., Рязанцева Н.,Торговля и склад 7.7*

*shareflare.net*

*Владимир Дубянский 1С Предприятие Конфигурирование и администрирование для начинающих*

*letitbit.net*

*Наталья Рязанцева,Дмитрий Рязанцев. 1С предприятие 7.7 Комплексное*

*shareflare.net*

*1С Бухгалтерия. Описание типовой конфигурации 4.5. Руководство по ведению учета*

*shareflare.net*

----------


## Татьяна45Г

спосибо 



> нашла в инете только такое:
> "ПРАКТИКУМ ПО РЕШЕНИЮ ЗАДАЧИ 
> ВЕДЕНИЯ БУХГАЛТЕРСКОГО УЧЕТА В СИСТЕМЕ 
> 1С: ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ
> (УКОРОЧЕННЫЙ ВАРИАНТ)"
> Задания предусмотрены для типовой конфигурации 1С: Бухгалтерия, входящей в систему 1С: Предприятие версии 7.7.




---------- Post added at 17:53 ---------- Previous post was at 17:52 ----------

что же нельзя качать то?

----------


## makfromkz

> нашла в инете только такое:
> "ПРАКТИКУМ ПО РЕШЕНИЮ ЗАДАЧИ 
> ВЕДЕНИЯ БУХГАЛТЕРСКОГО УЧЕТА В СИСТЕМЕ 
> 1С: ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ
> (УКОРОЧЕННЫЙ ВАРИАНТ)"
> Задания предусмотрены для типовой конфигурации 1С: Бухгалтерия, входящей в систему 1С: Предприятие версии 7.7.


вот, отвечаю :)

----------


## Aspirine

СРОЧНО !  Нужна книга по 1С Предприниматель 7.7

----------

